

"Should a Start-up Focus on Going Global Right Away?" - ivankirigin
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1003

======
run4yourlives
I think that would depend entirely on the startup, no?

You're not going to get useful answers unless you ask a useful question...
perhaps some more info?

------
davidw
I thinks 'no'. Betters to dominate an initial niche rather than try and take
on the whole world. That's the conventional wisdom, at least.

~~~
ivankirigin
That assumes the niche is centered geographically in the west. Online video is
an example where lots of people have interest. I see some limitations with
tools like PayPal unable to operate in certain countries. Also, translation is
lots of work, best left for later.

But the biggest reason I think it makes sense to keep the rest of world in
mind: there are hundreds of millions of potential users. I don't say billions
because the percentage of the world connected to the internet isn't big
enough.

~~~
davidw
Sure, keep it in mind, but be keep in mind the tradeoffs that might be
necessary to focus on i18n and globalization rather than features.

------
epi0Bauqu
If it is easy, why not? You never know where your startup is going to take
off.

